# Asian Desert Treats



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you enjoy the sweet treats at Chinese restaurants?  I do, or rather, I used to.

Here are some classics thare both easy to maken and are a yummy desert tl go with Asian, or really, any dinner,

1. - https://www.countylive.ca/mandarin-glazed-banana-puffs/
I maybe would add shredded coconut to this recipe

2.- https://www.southernplate.com/bananas-in-red-stuff/

3. - https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/orange-glazed-bananas

4. - hthttps://app.ckbk.com/recipe/chin55217c14s001r004/honey-glazed-bananastp://

5. - https://www.vahrehvah.com/chinese-toffee-bananas

6. - Lychee Dessert Sauce Recipe

7. - https://handletheheat.com/homemade-chinese-doughnuts/

8. - https://redhousespice.com/chinese-doughnut-stick/

There are of course many other deserts .like fried wontons with apple, blueberry, lemon/lime curd,  or cherry pie filling, fried wonton skins dusted with sugar & cinnamon, etdc.  Enjoy.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 15, 2021)

think there was a bit of a typo with the nbr.4 

try this one:

honey glazed bananas

I've copied your post!  they ALL look delish!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2021)

I couldn't get the glazed banana recipe from your link.  Here's another - Banana Puff Puff with Mocha Salted Caramel Coffee- Afternoon Indulge - Ev's Eats

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 15, 2021)

My son who has been in China for the past 1 1/2 years ( still there) went to a Chinese New Years Celebration a few days ago and said that he tried a Lotus Root stuffed with Sweet Sticky Rice.  Apparently in the region he is in it is customary to serve during the New Years.  I never tried it ( nor heard of it) but he said it was pretty good.   I did find a few recipes online which I may try, just to get a sense of what he is eating over there.


----------

